# Paletó?



## languagemaster

O que é no espanhol?   

E o que é mais correto...  No espanhol ou em espanhol?   

E o que sao calcas?   
sao shorts ou pantalones?

Obrigado!


----------



## olivinha

Olá, Mestre. 
Como se diz paletó *em espanhol*? Ah, muito fácil, é só consultar o dicionário de WF: chaqueta, americana.
pantalones = calças, calça ou calça comprida.
shorts = shorts ou short.
O


----------



## languagemaster

mais, a palavra principal que utilizan por una ´chaqueta´ é contudo paletó ou outra palavra?   obrigado.

Qual é a palavra principal em portugues para chaqueta em espanhol?


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> shorts = shorts ou short.


Ou calções.

Em Portugal, diz-se "fato" em vez de "paletó".


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Ou calções.
> 
> Em Portugal, diz-se "fato" em vez de "paletó".


 
Em Portugal diz-se _*fato*_ em vez de _*terno*,_ uma vez que paletó é apenas o casaco/blazer.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Outsider

Ups, fiz confusão.


----------



## olivinha

languagemaster said:


> mais, a palavra principal que utilizan por una ´chaqueta´ é contudo paletó ou outra palavra? obrigado.
> 
> Qual é a palavra principal em portugues para chaqueta em espanhol?


 
Ok, Master, que tipo de chaqueta se refere?

*chaqueta**.*
(De _jaqueta_).

*1. *f. Prenda exterior de vestir, con mangas y abierta por delante, que cubre el tronco.


*3. *f._ Ven._ *cazadora* (‖ *chaqueta* corta y ajustada a la cadera).


Para o significado no.1 que nos dá o DRAE, em português do Brasil pode ser _paletó_ (like a suit jacket), _blazer_ ou _casaco_.
E para o significado no. 3, eu diria que simplesmente _jaqueta_.

O


----------



## languagemaster

Obrigado e em Portugal o que a gente diz?

A próposito... (Em portugal ou Ao portugal) ?  

Obrigado.-


----------



## souquemsabess

olivinha said:


> Ok, Master, que tipo de chaqueta se refere?
> 
> *chaqueta**.*
> (De _jaqueta_).
> 
> *1. *f. Prenda exterior de vestir, con mangas y abierta por delante, que cubre el tronco.
> 
> 
> *3. *f._ Ven._ *cazadora* (‖ *chaqueta* corta y ajustada a la cadera).
> 
> 
> Para o significado no.1 que nos dá o DRAE, em português do Brasil pode ser _paletó_ (like a suit jacket), _blazer_ ou _casaco_.
> E para o significado no. 3, eu diria que simplesmente _jaqueta_.
> 
> O


 
Me parece que la mejor palabra en España para decir "paletó" es "americana"


----------



## Alentugano

languagemaster said:


> Obrigado e em Portugal o que a gente diz?
> 
> A próposito... (Em portugal  ou Ao portugal ) ?
> 
> Obrigado.-



Casaco ou blazer (anglicismo). 
A palavra_ paletó_ não é usada (actualmente). Penso que a mesma tenha caído em desuso em Portugal.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo os meus apontamentos de estudante tenho o seguinte: 
Paletó (BR) = Casaco (PT) = Chaqueta ou "americana" (ES) 
Terno (BR) = Fato (PT) = Traje ou Traje-chaqueta (ES)
Sobretudo (PT) = Abrigo (ES) 
Antigamente o paletó era um tipo de sobretudo (podia vestir-se por cima do fato). 
O terno/fato trata-se de paletó, calças e, às vezes, colete de igual fazenda. 
Por último, quando o casaco serve para usá-lo nos invernos ou quando faz frio e substitui o sobretudo é chamado, em espanhol, "chaquetón", "tres cuartos" e actualmente "anorak". 
Espero ter ajudado. 

Em tempo: Como disse o Alentugano, é provável que algumas destas peças de vestuário tenham caído em desuso em Portugal e/o no Brasil.


----------



## olivinha

Lembrei que no Brasil também temos a _bermuda_:


> Tipo de short que vai, ger., até os joelhos.


O


----------



## coolbrowne

Boa tarde.

Permitam-me acrescentar "*saco*", usado em vários países sul-americanos para *paletó*.


----------



## edgarzinho

Olà pessoal, 

na Costa Rica a gente utiliza o termo inglês "jacket" para falar de paletó, casaco. 

Saudações


----------



## Paraguayan

coolbrowne said:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Permitam-me acrescentar "*saco*", usado em vários países sul-americanos para *paletó*.


 
concuerdo contigo...

Acá simplemente decimos *saco*


----------

